# TLoZ: Breath of the Wild GBC De-Make



## kbmarinha (May 11, 2018)

What if The Legend Of Zelda: Breath of the Wild launched in the '90s on the Game Boy Color?​



Shrine Temple remix by eebrozgi
Main Theme remix by mWind

Source


----------



## Viri (May 11, 2018)

Reminded me a little bit of this.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 11, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 11, 2018)

Damn, son, you're a little late.



H1B1Esquire said:


> You mean like this:




https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-legend-of-link.503288/


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2018)

I need these!


----------



## Eddypikachu (May 17, 2018)




----------

